# What's your multiBLD memo system?



## nickvu2 (May 28, 2013)

My approach to multiBLD memorization is constantly changing...and sometimes small tweaks can have big effects. Whenever I watch videos of multi attempts, I take note of how memo is being done. I don't think there is a universally optimal system, but hearing what others are doing may help us improve on our personal systems. 

So we're on the same page:
Mnemonics- how you're translating stickers into something that's more easily remembered. 
String- a series of letters, numbers, etc. that tells you what stickers belong where. Could refer to a cube's edges, its corners, a whole cube, or multiple cubes.
Sequencing- creating a string from sticker cycles. 
Review- double checking the sequence by looking at the cube. 
Recall- remembering your sticker sequence, without looking at the cube. 
Schedule- when you plan to sequence, review, and recall each cube string. 
Memo- the entire system. 
If there are better terms for these things, let me know.

*Mnemonics:*
Letter pair images
Journey/Roman Rooms combo

*Memo Schedule:* 
Sequence 1st cube, no review
Sequence 2nd cube, review 1st cube
Sequence 3rd cube, review 2nd cube
Sequence 4th cube, review 3rd cube, review 4th cube
Recall 1-4, review when necessary
Repeat for every group of 4
Recall all cubes, review when necessary, repeat until no review is necessary
Recall 1st edge image and 1st corner image for each cube
Blindfold/Execute in order memorized


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 1, 2013)

Haven't done multi in a long time, but I'm quite certain this is my system:

*Mnemonics:*
Letter pair images/Journey

*Memo Schedule:*
1. Sequence 1st cube, no review
2. Sequence 2nd cube, recall 1st and 2nd cube
3. Sequence 3rd cube, no review
4. Sequence 4th cube, recall 3rd and 4th cube
5. Recall 1st, 2nd, 3rd, 4th cube.

Repeat 1-5 for the rest of cubes (in groups of 4, of course). 

6. Recall all cubes.
7. Memo last cube, execute solve last cube, execute the rest in the order memorised.


----------



## mycube (Jun 1, 2013)

I have two systems, one for small attemps(<5 Cubes) and for bigger attemps

*Mnemonics:*
visual memo

*Memo Schedule:*
small attempts:
1. Sequence 1st cube, recall 1st cube
2. Sequence 2nd cube, recall 1st and 2nd cube
3. Sequence 3rd cube, recall 1st, 2nd and 3rd cube
4. Sequence 4th cube, recall all cubes, sometimes compared with a review of some cubes
5. Recall 4th cube 
6. execute the last cube, execute the rest in the order memorised.

extension for bigger attempts:
steps 1.-4. as for small attemps
5. Sequence 5th cube, no review
6. Sequence 6th cube, recall 5th and 6th cube
7. recall all cubes
8. Repeat 5.-7. for the rest of the Cubes (in groups of 2 cubes)
9. Recall all cubes as often as necessary, sometimes in groups of 4 cubes (don't check the first four cubes but the cubes 5-8)
10. check memo of the last and first cube, execute the last cube, execute the rest in the order memorised.


----------



## fastcubesolver (Jun 6, 2013)

I still use visual. For everything.


----------



## kelseymckenna (Jun 6, 2013)

*Mnemonics:*
Letter pair images/Journey

*Memo Schedule:*
1. Sequence all cubes, no review
2. Recall all cubes
3. Recall all cubes

Works for me :L


----------

